
Show HN: Generate realistic, customizable handwriting with CVAEs - ekzhang
https://www.ekzhang.com/vae-cnn-mnist/
======
ekzhang
This is a small experiment on interpretable handwriting generation using
CVAEs. Each character is generated individually with a bit of variance by
default, and they're stitched together with a basic algorithm for pretty
convincing results. You can play with the parameters at the top-right menu;
note that they are unlabeled (x1-x6) since they were learned using an
unsupervised algorithm.

I'm curious if anyone finds the results interesting. This is a very early
stage experiment, but it might be possible to copy someone's handwriting style
from a couple of scanned characters with a bit more work, for example.

------
brudgers
The landing page stalled my browser.

